# Connect UPC STB using RCA



## dubmark74 (12 Jan 2010)

Hello,

I got one of the new UPC digital boxes today. Its the large thin box type. I am trying to connect a second TV from it. The TV is too far from the box for a scart so i was using a RCA cable (the one with the yellow, red and white connectors). I can get sound but no picture. I tired with two TVs but no joy. I then tried using the scart to rca connectors, still no joy. does anybody know if these boxes cannot transmit iver rca cables?

Thanks


----------



## Raytowner (6 Jun 2012)

The UPC STB does not have audio/video RCA connect just audio alone


----------

